# направление деятельности педагога



## Havajietis

привет

не знаю, как перевести "направления деятельности педагога" на английский язык.
Знаете ли вы какие-нибудь переводы?


----------



## rusita preciosa

More context needed, but something like "areas of teacher's activity/work" may fit.


----------



## kojemiaka

It may be translated as: the teacher's orientation.


----------



## Albertovna

kojemiaka said:


> It may be translated as: the teacher's orientation.


Sexual??? No, I disagree with this.
 "areas of the teacher's activity/work" - good. Also, I suggest "fields of the teacher's activity/work" or "lines of the teacher's activity". Just "the teacher's activity/activities/priorities." If you mean "область научных интересов," it is "the teacher's research interests."


----------



## Havajietis

Is there any real difference then between 'область деятельности педагога'  and 'направления деятельности педагога' when translating them into English?


----------



## Albertovna

I think that "область" is more general and might include several "направления." This reminds me of the word combination "цели и задачи" ("aims and objectives"), the former being more general than the latter. Please provide the context to help us help you.


----------



## JULLIA

kojemiaka said:


> It may be translated as: the teacher's orientation.


Профориентация (career guidance) педагога-это и есть сама педагогическая деятельность.  Если это-ориентация, то это звучит как секс-ориентация. Может нужно ввести слово " направление" или "руководство". ( direction of  career guidance of  a teacher  or  teacher's direction of  career guidance ). it's only my guess-work.


----------



## Havajietis

Albertovna said:


> I think that "область" is more general and might include several "направления."


Yes, I understand that, but I wanted to find out if there is a difference in translation of these phrases into English.
There is no context, and at least in Lithuanian such set phrases are not affected by the context too much, as far as my experience goes.


----------



## Albertovna

Профориентация - это помощь в выборе будущей профессии. Например, старшеклассникам.
"Направление" здесь не в смысле "руководство", а в смысле "вид деятельности". Я так думаю.


----------



## Havajietis

Albertovna said:


> "Направление" здесь не в смысле "руководство", а в смысле "вид деятельности". Я так думаю.


That's right.


----------



## Albertovna

Havajietis said:


> Yes, I understand that, but I wanted to find out if there is a difference in translation of these phrases into English.
> There is no context, and at least in Lithuanian such set phrases are not affected by the context too much, as far as my experience goes.


 You had better ask a native speaker of English.
      In my humble opinion, the teacher is involved in certain "activities" ("направления") in a certain "field" ("область"), so that there is a difference between these words not only in Russian but also in English. For example, you are a language teacher. You are trying to increase the students' motivation (this is a field, or aim, of work). To do this, you invite a foreign guest to the class (this is an activity, one of many possible ways to increase the students' motivation). However, if you call an activity "a field," or something like that, this will hardly be a mistake. I like the word "activities" best, if one wants to say what the teacher does, and "objectives," if one concentrates on what s/he is supposed to, or intends to, do (Both are "направления деятельности педагога").


----------



## JULLIA

Direction of pedagogical activity


----------



## Havajietis

Well, the problem is that the word 'Направление' is lost in the English translation of 'направления деятельности' and is replaced by the words 'field' or 'area' that actually mean  "область". That's what I wanted to say. 'Lines of activity' might be of great help in this case.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Direction of pedagogical activity


We "move" in a certain direction, but I strongly doubt that we can also "work" in a certain direction. Compilers of Russian-English dictionaries love the word "line" (of work).


----------



## Albertovna

Havajietis said:


> the word 'Направление' is lost


Loss in translation is inevitable, because languages are sooooo different. I think you should not be afraid of the loss in this case.


----------



## kojemiaka

Альбертовна, мне всё-таки кажется, что каждый думает в меру своей испорченности.


----------



## JULLIA

Then, maybe, a  kind (sort) of your   pedagogical activity (work)
Or, maybe a kind of pedagogical orientation? Or just simply "What is your pedagogical orientation?"


----------



## Havajietis

Albertovna said:


> Loss in translation is inevitable.


What I really like about the Russian-Lithuanian relationship is that so many things can be translated word by word from one language into the other, especially various abstractions. Nothing is added, nothing is lost.


----------



## Albertovna

kojemiaka said:


> Альбертовна, мне всё-таки кажется, что каждый думает в меру своей испорченности.


Уверяю Вас, иностранец это самое и подумает, будь он хоть пастор.  Безо всякой испорченности. Штука в том, что педагог - это человек. У которого та или иная сексуальная ориентация. Мы не можем быть вне этого. "Ориентация оптических осей кристалла" и т.д. - нормально, потому что кристалл - неодушевлённый предмет. "Ориентация на что-то/кого-то" - ОК. Может быть, можно сказать the orientation of the teacher's activity/work, но не просто the teacher's orientation. А вот JULLIA предлагает p(a)edagogical orientation. Может быть, пойдёт.


----------



## Albertovna

Havajietis said:


> Nothing is added, nothing is lost.


The law of energy conservation  Language is not physics. The absence of loss is an illusion. Translation, like any other human activity, has its limitations, which cannot be overcome even by the best translators. Sometimes you can compensate for the loss, sometimes you cannot, and this is natural.


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> a  kind of your   pedagogical activity (work)


I like this.


----------



## JULLIA

The simpler, the better


----------



## kojemiaka

Вы умеете убеждать.
Соглашусь, что вариант не самый лучший, но вполне приемлемый.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I have never heard the word "pedagogical" in my life. I know it exists (it's in the dictionary), but I'm not sure it is widely used.

To the OP: Without context it's all guesswork. FYI - context does not need to be "the sentences before and after', it could be the situation or the purpose where the expression is used.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Albertovna said:


> ... ask a native speaker of English.



направлениe (or ~я) деятельности педагога - "specialism", or "area of special interest" (depending on the context).  It can be used for teaching at any level - from young children to university and even for academic research.

What's your specialism?  
My specialist skill/specialism/area of special interest is teaching children with learning difficulties.
My specialism/special interest is teaching children whose first language isn't English.
My specialism is Aleksandr Blok and the Symbolist poets.
My specialism is Dostoyevsky etc.


----------



## JULLIA

Specialism could be inside of subject the teacher leads, and ,also, the subject itself.
What would it mean?


----------



## Havajietis

JULLIA said:


> Direction of pedagogical activity


As to pedagogy: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2292094


----------

